# MK2 Headlight Relay/Dull headlights (HELP ME!)



## phobos (Apr 10, 2006)

Alright, so please forgive my ignorance on this subject... but I need help. Alright, so I have the dual rounds on my 91 golf with stock bulbs etc, the problem is they thow light maybe 5 feet infront of the car... high beams maybe 10 feet. Now, my (very limited) understanding is that the way the headlights wiring comes off the harness is horrible, and they do not get nearly enough power, and that I should install some kind of relay switch to basically feed the lights right off the battery... so if this is correct, basically I need to be pointed in the right direction to start this. I am comfortable doing hte wiring work myself as long as I have a general idea what i am doing. Also, if this is totally wrong and my headlights are just awful for other reasons... maybe some ideas on what bulbs to get or how to fix them up would be greatly appreciated, HELP! Thanks!


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: MK2 Headlight Relay/Dull headlights (phobos)*

I searched for you. I found this in the lightinfg forums DIY/FAQ thread.
You may be able to search for more specific information.
http://www.danielsternlighting....html
I have installed relays on my 91 GTI and it is very simple. Im sure you can handle it. Good luck with your lights. Hope putting in the relays helps. If not, its a good start to upgrading your cars lighting system.
-Cheers
kroutbrner (Ross)


----------

